# New Portsmouth Shipping Facebook Page



## Stevo (Aug 21, 2005)

Hi Folks
Some of you will know me from my gallery postings and comments, so I will ask you for some brutally honest feedback, relating to my Portsmouth Shipping Facebook page which I set up earlier this week.

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100004458196410

Whilst I appreciate Rome was not built in a day, any feedback on what you might be looking for in a Portsmouth Shipping web site and what works and does not at the mo will be appreciated. 

Of course if any of you have Facebook accounts and wish to join, that would be appreciated to. 

I take a lot of images of the harbour and its ships and to be fair, am looking for a platform to share these with. There is only so much you can bombard SN members with!

Thank you folks

Regards
Steve


----------



## wigger (Sep 25, 2005)

Looks good to me Stevo, I'm watching intently!
Kind regards
Craig


----------



## Stevo (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks Craig.


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Looks like it has good potential Steve. Is it just for your photo's and links?


----------



## Stevo (Aug 21, 2005)

Hi Dicky, no I would like people to contribute to allow others to share they're photographs too.


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Stevo said:


> Hi Dicky, no I would like people to contribute to allow others to share they're photographs too.


I'll stick a few of mine on there then. (Thumb)


----------

